# Guides for grouse hunting



## Milo (Aug 19, 2009)

Does Michigan require a guides license for guiding grouse hunts. If so, who would you recommend.


----------



## All TIME ANGLER (Mar 14, 2008)

A dog!!!!
just being a smart a#%. 
I'm sure there's someone on here who knows


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

http://www.cedarmi.com/


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

No You dont need a license, I would recomend Me. I guide a few hunts each year. I run a couple setters up at My place near grayling. I dont have a website. I do it prettymuch by word of mouth. P.M. Me if You would like to talk. I could get You going in the right direction.

Larry.


----------



## Merimac (Jan 17, 2006)

Steelheadfred said:


> http://www.cedarmi.com/


I agree. I used to send my folks there when I lived in Marquette. It is a nice place. Right near lake superior. Best clam chowder is down the road at the portside. 

Ben


----------



## jth69 (Nov 24, 2011)

Whiskey Creek Guide Service in Cadillac will take you out for $50.00. No website but he's on facebook.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

http://www.tightloopsflyfishing.com/


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Milo said:


> Does Michigan require a guides license for guiding grouse hunts. If so, who would you recommend.



Welcome to Michigan. Enjoy!


----------



## Northbound (Sep 17, 2000)

Vance Butler guides for grouse & woodcock
http://www.modakakennels.net/guided%20hunt.htm


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Merimac said:


> I agree. I used to send my folks there when I lived in Marquette. It is a nice place. Right near lake superior. Best clam chowder is down the road at the portside.
> 
> Ben


And the Wooden Nickle for the best beer in town.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Northbound said:


> Vance Butler guides for grouse & woodcock
> http://www.modakakennels.net/guided%20hunt.htm


Yeah this one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Michigan guiding regs for state owned lands. 

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Guiding_FAQ_Final_319418_7.pdf

Griff


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

griffondog said:


> Michigan guiding regs for state owned lands.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Guiding_FAQ_Final_319418_7.pdf
> 
> Griff


Seems a few guides did not know this. Good you posted the link.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm with Brandy said:


> Seems a few guides did not know this. Good you posted the link.


In the near future your going to have to pay for the permit and carry insurance.

Griff


----------



## M1Tanker (Mar 3, 2008)

No need to hire a guide. Talk to Reg at the Cedar as recommended or PM me if you come near Marquette and we will tell you were to go looking.

Plenty of cover up here to explore.


----------



## jth69 (Nov 24, 2011)

I would be leery of some of the local "celebrities". Directions to nonexistant areas and tips like, avoid aspen, never helped me much. It seems information is like anything else, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Velvet Marbles (Oct 2, 2010)

jth69 said:


> Whiskey Creek Guide Service in Cadillac will take you out for $50.00. No website but he's on facebook.


I went out with Jeff on Christmas day for a titch! Introduced my newest and oldest weim. Linus to the woods with zeke....not knowing what to expect from him. I warned Jeff before we met....he didn't care nor mind! Great guy, great company in the woods, fun afternoon letting my boys run. We didn't flush a single bird, but I was out there more to see how my 2 boys would work and hunt together and not worrying about really keeping my sense of direction about me. In case one or both decided to have other interests! Had a great time. He's quite passionate about learning to be a better grouse hunter. And he's also an avid trout fisherman, and has a really nice cabin they rent out for super reasonable any time of the year. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

griffondog said:


> In the near future your going to have to pay for the permit and carry insurance.
> 
> Griff


I fully support this. If people are using public property and game to turn a profit they need to pay for it. They should have a permit and liability insurance. I would like to see people who go out and pick mushrooms off state land and then sell them at $40.00/lbs. be required to purchase a permit too. Sorry little rant there.


----------



## jth69 (Nov 24, 2011)

That is an interesting point. What about trappers, I know they need a fur harvester lisence to trap on public property but do they need additional permits when they "turn a profit" by selling furs or other parts of the animal? What about liability insurance? Anybody's dog or kid could step in one of those traps. I've heard of deer hunters selling hides to fly tying shops. If the deer is taken on public property what is thier obligation to the state?


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm with Brandy said:


> I fully support this. If people are using public property and game to turn a profit they need to pay for it. They should have a permit and liability insurance. I would like to see people who go out and pick mushrooms off state land and then sell them at $40.00/lbs. be required to purchase a permit too. Sorry little rant there.


yikes there goes the price of Morels!!


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm with Brandy said:


> I fully support this. If people are using public property and game to turn a profit they need to pay for it. They should have a permit and liability insurance. I would like to see people who go out and pick mushrooms off state land and then sell them at $40.00/lbs. be required to purchase a permit too. Sorry little rant there.



 Preach it Doug!!!


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

jth69 said:


> That is an interesting point. What about trappers, I know they need a fur harvester lisence to trap on public property but do they need additional permits when they "turn a profit" by selling furs or other parts of the animal? What about liability insurance? Anybody's dog or kid could step in one of those traps. I've heard of deer hunters selling hides to fly tying shops. If the deer is taken on public property what is thier obligation to the state?


Fill in your profile so we all know who you are and I'll fill you in on whats going on with the guide permits. I'm always a bit leary of someone with three posts and the first one promoting a service. 

Griff


----------



## jth69 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've already contacted the appropriate federal and state officials to see what, if any permits are required if I decide to utilize public property.


----------

